# Ridiculous Shop Crane



## Tmate (Aug 6, 2020)

This wasn't today's project, but I still thought it might be interesting to people like me with a crazy imagination.  Some 30 years ago I built an engine crane based on an old Chevy 283 bare block.  I knocked the center main bearing web out with a sledge hammer, and used the center main bearing oil holes to attach a steel cable.  I used the starter motor/flywheel to wind up the cable up around the main, raising the load.  I then used a long handle which released the clutch to slowly lower the load.

A highly impractical, but fun project.  It worked too.  It all went to the scrapyard on my next trip.


----------



## brino (Aug 6, 2020)

"To see if I could.", and
"Because I can!"
are both good enough reasons for me.

Thanks for posting.
-brino


----------



## solo (Dec 6, 2022)

Very innovated.


----------

